# renegade 800 power steering



## krazykraker904 (Dec 17, 2014)

Best place to get a power steering motor from.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I just did a quick search on ebay i found 2 but they were both a little over 700.


----------



## krazykraker904 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah I looked there first. Thanks for the info. My buddy said he's just gonna ride without it


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Thats what i would do.


----------

